# HELP! CPC in need of a job



## theresa pugh (Apr 30, 2008)

I have had the CPC credential since October 2006, with no success in finding a job. Every opening requires a 2 year college level coding course. I took an accelerated PMCC course approved by the AAPC given by a clinic where I was employed. I took the CPC exam 3 months later and passed the first time. My experience is assuring cpt and icd-9 codes correspond for medical necessity prior to scheduling exams for 12 years. This is not considered prior coding experience to any position I apply for, but it was accepted by the AAPC and I was given CPC instead of CPC-A.  Any suggestions ?  Any help ?


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Apr 30, 2008)

Where do you live?


----------



## kmpiper (Apr 30, 2008)

*Can you travel?*

Hi, 

It sounds like you have a lot of experience, do you have the desire to travel?  I am a consultant and work full time, I travel and love it.  Certified since 2001 but 13 years in the business.  There is some high demand for traveling coders and some demand for remote.

Karen
kwortmann@charter.net


----------



## JENEENHARRIS (Apr 30, 2008)

*Reply To Can You Travel*

I would like to find out more regarding the travel opportunity. How long
is the travel? I'm in San Antonio. How can I contact the hiring office?


----------

